# Máy sưởi dầu và quạt trần giảm giá tốt



## laodaigia (27/10/18)

Một sản phẩm quạt trần panasonic tốt là chúng ta cũng nên chú ý mua những dòng quạt trần như quạt trần Panasonic có dây an toàn, có nhiều chế độ lựa chọn và hơn nữa là chế độ bảo hành tốt nhất.

Quạt trần KDK M56XR

Xuất xứ: Malaysia
Thiết kế 4 cánh, sải cánh 140 cm
Điều khiển từ xa 3 tốc độ
Bộ hẹn giờ 1,3,6 giờ — Chế độ ngủ
Trang bị cầu chì an toàn
Thiết kế ngăn ngừa quạt rơi
Vòng bi bôi trơn vĩnh viễn
Màu sắc: Bạch Kim, Vàng
Bảo hành: 2 năm

Xem thêm các sản phẩm quạt trần panasonic khác tại đây: QUẠT TRẦN PANASONIC

ĐẶC ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT
Quạt trần KDK M56XR có thiết kế treo trần không chiếm diện tích sử dụng
Có thiết 4 cánh quạt
Có 3 tốc độ gió và chế độ ng
Có chức năng hẹn giờ đến 6 tiếng
Có cầu chì an toàn
Thiết kế an toàn chống cánh quạt rơi
3 cấp độ gió. Điều khiển bằng remote có nút bấm dạ quang
- Chế độ theo nhịp sinh học lúc ngủ (sleep mode
- Hẹn giờ tắt: 1 -3 -6 giờ
- Công suất : 67W
- Lưu lượng gió: 190 m3/phút. Tốc độ vòng quay 189 vòng/ phút.
- Đường kính cánh: 140cm
- Chiều dài ti: 30 cm
- Trọng lượng: 6,5 k
- Màu bạc

ĐỊA CHỈ LIÊN HỆ QUẠT TRẦN KDK



Máy sưởi dầu Tiross TS9216–13 thanh sưởi
GIÁ THỊ TRƯỜNG: 4,650,000 VNĐ
GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI:3,590,000 VNĐ
Thông số kỹ thuật:
• Mã sản phẩm: TS-9216
• Màu sắc: màu trắng
• Thương hiệu: Tiross
• Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
• Loại máy sưởi: Sưởi Dầu
• Diện tích phòng: Từ 20m2 đến 30m2

Thông tin khác
– Hệ thống điều khiển tự động cảm ứng điện tử
– Thiết kế đẹp, hiện đại, tranh nhã.
– Có lớp bảo vệ quá nhiệt thêm phần an toàn hơn nữa
– Dây điện được thiết kế an toàn hơn với vỏ cao su bền dẻo, cách điện tốt.
– Dầu máy được sử dụng vĩnh viễn vì thế bạn không cần phải thay đâu nhé.
Địa chỉ cửa hàng tại HN: 29H, Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân


----------

